

Fear and loathing at Railsconf - bdfh42
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2008/06/fear-and-loathing-at-railsconf.html

======
swombat
That'd be a good one... _whyConf. Free tab of LSD given at the entrance to
enhance the experience, probably :-)

------
ligniteman
What a bunch of totally irrelevant nonsense.

Ruby on Rails, like all other frameworks and languages, is just a tool you can
use to achieve some end.

If it achieve's your end faster and at lower cost than some other tool then
it's definitely something to consider. If it doesn't then it's not.

All this nonsense about whether it's wierd or whether it somehow relates to
hookers is just a total waste of time.

It's just a frameword guys. If it works for you use it. If it doesn't work for
you don't.

I mean. That's all there is to it.

------
jamesbritt
Interesting.

Some quibbles:

He says, " ... he also confused the voice of one individual with the voice of
the Ruby community. " There is no such thing as _the_ Ruby community. There
are multiple Ruby communities.

Also, I'm pretty sure RejectConf was first held at a RubyConf.

And the Fringe conf looks no more fringe-y than most regional Ruby confs
(i.e., not at all). Ruby could use a truly out-there conference, but since it
would be hosting people most Rubyists never heard of, it would get little
traction.

------
wallflower
I was at RailsConf as a Rails outsider (and there were a lot of us). Does
Rails want to go mainstream? There are only so many Ruby hackers out there;
and a lot more Java/corporate programmers.

~~~
rcoder
This is how RailsConf can become a huge money-maker: just spin it as training
for Java/.NET developers and their managers.

~~~
wallflower
My company is so firmly entrenched in Java the only reason Rails is not
completely dismissed is that one of the senior technical gurus sees its
potential (and likes it).

The only reason I can see that there isn't "Learn Rails in 5 days" training
for $2,495 is that there is not a market for it yet - since the managers don't
want/need Rails programmers there is no need for over-priced training. And
from my experience, you can't being to touch on Rails in 5 days. Even if you
could, after the 3rd day, your brain becomes numb.

Remember, Java is safe. Java won in the Enterprise. Who could have predicated
whatever percent of SMBs and Fortune 500 companies would have Java running
every which where? Rails is a big step out of Java programmers comfort zone.

------
robinhoode
Haha.. +1 to the Dead Kennedys video :)

